# Frage zu CMT8GX3M2A2000C9



## X Broster (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Frage zu den oben genannten Dominators.

Die Module sind mit 1.65V spezifiziert, kann man diese bei Sandy Bridge problemlos mit 1.5V betreiben oder gar niedriger?

Bzw. kommen demnächst auch Dominator GTs mit offiziellen 1.5V auf den Markt, da SB E meines Wissens 1.5V vorsieht?

MfG


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Mai 2011)

Es kommen auch 1,5 Volt Dominatoren!

Derzeit ist nur die Vengance Dual Channel Serie dafür sinnvoll und es gibt das 2133MHZ Dominator GT Kit, welches 1,5 Volt hat, welches aber schwere Verfügbarkeit derzeit hat 

Die älteren Dominatoren lassen sich auch mit 1,5 Volt betreiben, jedoch nicht bei deren Maximaltakt - da muss man dann entsprechend runter gehen vom Takt Richtung 1333/1600 MHz


----------



## X Broster (17. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. Mai 2011)

nicht dafür, immer gerne


----------

